# Lithium Battery Prices Expected to Be Cut in Half by 2010



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

The roadmap covers the development of secondary batteries used in plug-in hybrid cars and electric cars.

More...


----------



## Technologic (Jul 20, 2008)

News Bot said:


> The roadmap covers the development of secondary batteries used in plug-in hybrid cars and electric cars.
> 
> More...


Half of GM's prices they pay ($1-1.5/wh) or half the prices I intend to pay 35 cents/wh ?
Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## John (Sep 11, 2007)

Half of the curent US$2/Wh.


----------



## John (Sep 11, 2007)

By the way GM has said that they are paying way less than $1000/kWh for the volt battery (or at least will be when/if it reaches production) and cost are expected to continue to decline from there. http://www.its.berkeley.edu/sustainabilitycenter/newsandevents/CEFISrelated_anderson.pdf


----------

